# Pet snail



## ALukens (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to go on my internship for school soon and will be leaving my fish at home  I was thinking about bringing a pet snail to school with me and I was wondering what is the minimum tank size I can house an apple snail in by itself. I know that apple snails can get pretty large so I would also like to know what other snails would be a good choice and how much space they need to be happy. Thanks!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ALukens said:


> I have to go on my internship for school soon and will be leaving my fish at home  I was thinking about bringing a pet snail to school with me and I was wondering what is the minimum tank size I can house an apple snail in by itself. I know that apple snails can get pretty large so I would also like to know what other snails would be a good choice and how much space they need to be happy. Thanks!


5 gallon would be the minimum.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah deffinitely a 5


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, just get some siamese fighting fish or something for a 5 gallon size.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Cam said:


> Wow, just get some siamese fighting fish or something for a 5 gallon size.


You mean one Betta. I keep one Betta in a 2.5 gallon tank at my office and he is extremely happy.


----------

